# Who's had registration for orv checked by CO's on state land?



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wondering about riders being checked by CO's on state land for registration or just orv sticker.Bought a four wheeler off Craigslist and received certificate of origin that's been signed off a few times but never titled.Secretary of State is driving me nuts with red tape not to mention telling me different story each time.May just save taxe money and RIDE!


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't have a title for mine. I bought it off a friend and he never got a title with it when he bought it new. He did write up a bill of sale for me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought mine new from the dealer in '05, they took care of the title application... Got the normal green title in the mail from the State about 10 days later...
I'm relatively certain that the ORV Sticker _is_ your registration. 

As for a new title for an old machine, you'll need a Bill of Sale and the title application from the State I think it'll cost ya like $11 bucks.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

No such thing as a ''registration'' for an ATV [ yet ]. Your yearly 16.25 ORV sticker is NOT a registration but rather allows you to access DESIGNATED ORV trails from April 1st thru then end of March.

When an officer pulls you over, he has NO idea who the ATV is registered to by viewing just the ORV sticker. He would have to run the VIN # and run it to indicate WHO the registered owner is.

All owners of ATVs are required under Michigan law to have a title.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Been checked once, he just looked to see that we had a sticker. I too have a regular green title with both of mine but I don't think they give you a registration like a car.


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just Ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

The last time I was checked they only looked to see if we had spark arresters.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There is no registeration for a fourwheeler. You can go to any hunting/fishing license dealer and buy an orv sticker. 

As long as you have a sticker and spark arrester and you are under the maximum db for the exhaust you will be fine.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never been asked to show my registration, I have been checked for orv sticker and spark arrestor. Never had an issue with noise, even at silver lake dunes, I had a honda 416ex with fmf pipe and had no issues

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

